# Problems mounting CD



## mosquetero (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I am trying to mount the CD typing this:

`mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom mnt/cdrom`

And I received this error:


```
mount: /dev/cdrom : Operation not supported by device
```

Can you help me please??

Thanks in advance


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2009)

try mounting with -t udf

I assume your /dev/cdrom links is configured correctly


----------



## ironmikie (Aug 14, 2009)

Can you try this:

`mount -t iso9660 /dev/acd0 mnt/cdrom`

(make sure the directory /mnt/cdrom exists)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you root?


----------



## mosquetero (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, I am root.

I tried: `mount -t iso9660 /dev/acd0 mnt/cdrom` and it says the same

I tried `mount -t udf` and it looks like it has executed but I can't find the files of my CD anywhere. Maybe dev/cdrom is not correct, I haven't "touched" anything there, should I modify something there??

Thanks everyone


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2009)

Have you tried a different cd?


----------



## ironmikie (Aug 14, 2009)

Can you post the output of the following commands (in 
	
	



```
tags please):

[cmd]kldstat[/cmd]
[cmd]pciconf -lv[/cmd]
```


----------



## mosquetero (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, just tried, and nothing...


----------



## ironmikie (Aug 14, 2009)

Or you can try this.

`mount -t cd9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, that *iso* part is non-existent in mount(8).

See:


```
$ mount -t [B]iso[/B]9660 /dev/acd0 /mnt     
mount: /dev/acd0 : Operation not supported by device
$ mount -t [B]cd[/B]9660 /dev/acd0 /mnt
mount_cd9660: /dev/acd0: Operation not permitted (ran this as non-root user)
```


----------



## fender0107401 (Aug 14, 2009)

This is my solution:

1. add this line to /etc/devfs.conf:

```
perm	acd0	0660
```
2. add my account(fender) to operatoer group:

```
# pw group mod operator -m fender
```
3. mkdir in /mnt and chown properly:

```
drwxr-xr-x  2 fender  operator  512 Aug  5 20:43 fender01
drwxr-xr-x  2 fender  operator  512 Aug  5 20:43 fender02
drwxr-xr-x  2 fender  operator  512 Aug  5 20:43 fender03
drwxr-xr-x  2 fender  operator  512 Aug  5 20:43 fender04
drwxr-xr-x  2 fender  operator  512 Aug  5 20:43 fender05
```
4.prevent hal to mount cd device and usb device:

```
% cd /usr/local/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/20thirdparty/
% ls
10-ignore-usb.fdi	20-ignore-cdrom.fdi
% cat 10-ignore-usb.fdi 
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="freebsd.driver" string="da">
      <merge key="info.ignore" type="bool">true</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
% cat 20-ignore-cdrom.fdi 
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="freebsd.driver" string="acd">
      <merge key="info.ignore" type="bool">true</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```
5. mount something:

```
% df -h
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad12s1a    496M     36M    420M     8%    /
devfs           1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad12s1g    248G    4.0G    224G     2%    /home
/dev/ad12s1e    3.9G    166K    3.6G     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad12s1f     29G    4.5G     22G    17%    /usr
/dev/ad12s1d    3.9G     67M    3.5G     2%    /var
procfs          4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /proc
% mount_cd9660 /dev/acd0 /mnt/fender01
% mount /dev/da0s1d /mnt/fender02
% mount /dev/da0s1e /mnt/fender03
% mount /dev/da0s1f /mnt/fender04
% mount /dev/da0s1g /mnt/fender05
% df -h
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad12s1a    496M     36M    420M     8%    /
devfs           1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad12s1g    248G    4.0G    224G     2%    /home
/dev/ad12s1e    3.9G    166K    3.6G     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad12s1f     29G    4.5G     22G    17%    /usr
/dev/ad12s1d    3.9G     67M    3.5G     2%    /var
procfs          4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /proc
/dev/acd0       589M    589M      0B   100%    /mnt/fender01
/dev/da0s1d      39G    564M     35G     2%    /mnt/fender02
/dev/da0s1e      39G    572M     35G     2%    /mnt/fender03
/dev/da0s1f      39G     96M     36G     0%    /mnt/fender04
/dev/da0s1g     172G    4.0G    155G     3%    /mnt/fender05
```

The acd0 is the freebsd_7.2_release installation disk, and da0 is a removable disk with only one file system--UFS.

for details:
man devfs.conf
man devfs.rules
http://www.freebsd.org//doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/usb-disks.html

Welcome suggestion!


----------



## serishema (Jun 12, 2014)

I know this post is two years old. However, I wanted to point out that I had this problem and solved it if it helps anyone out 

The problem still occurs even if you do `#mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /mnt/dvdrom`.

Having used Solaris at university over a decade ago I have basic UNIX experience, but no knowledge of FreeBSD or any other non-Windows(r) OS. I immediately started walking my way through man pages and trying basic troubleshooting steps. I tried searching the 'net for my problem, but found nothing. *A*fter a long chain of troubeshooting logic I won't reproduce in detail here, I realized that /proc was not mounted.

*I*t appears that `mount` won't work properly if /proc is not mounted, but I didn't investigate any further as *I*'d solved my problem (I may well get curious later and go and look at the source to find out how mount actually works in FreeBSD) 

I did `#mount -t procfs none /proc` after which `#mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /mnt/dvdrom` worked. I then added /proc to my /etc/fstab and have not had any more problems - the installer does *not * do this for you; it's perhaps very Windows-user like for me to expect that it should  

I am running on an old version of VMWare (can't upgrade due to CPU not meeting requirements) so YMMV, but I hope this helps someone as I was unable to find a solution by searching the 'net and had to use my own brain 
~M


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jun 12, 2014)

My /etc/fstab has this 
	
	



```
proc    /proc           procfs          rw      0       0
```
I vaguely remember putting that there myself at some point, but don't remember what prompted me. Probably CD drive mounting.  I'm not sure what the technical reason is for not having it mounted by default, but I guess it's security related. Anyway, I'm glad you found the solution.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2014)

Just checked on FreeBSD 10-stable, and procfs(5) is not required for mounting an ISO9660 CD, at least with a plain FreeBSD system.  There could be some interaction with permissions and an automounter, or possibly something specific to virtualization.


----------

